# Outlook Express: Error when sending attachments but still sends



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I know Outlook Express isn't technically Office but didn't know where else to go. I am having a strange problem with my email through Outlook express. Every single time I try to send an email with any attachment to anyone, it gets all the way through the Sending/Receiving progress bar but then it comes up with an error. But, even though there is an error, the email gets to the receipient and also the email still sits in my Outbox so that it keeps resending when I have my automatic Send/Receive to go off. The error doesn't give any information however:

Some errors occured while processing the requested tasks. Please review the list of errors below for more details.

When I click the Errors tab, nothing is there.
When I click the Tasks tab it says:

Send 1 message(s) using...
Status: Warnings
Connection: Local Area Network

And it says 0 of 1 tasks completely successfully...

Any idea whatsoever what is going on? I may be interested in switching to a different email program. I am currently using Outlook and Thunderbird so if anyone has any other suggestions of somewhere where I can export/import all of my email, settings, etc. Let me know. Thanks guys.


----------



## pierre71 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey dude
Have had the exact same problem and did a search tonight to try and find a solution... all I found was your post and no helpful answer.
HOWEVER....
I'm one of these slackers who never throws stuff away... Sent Items in Outlook included, so I had a thought to get in there and do a little house-cleaning! Went into sent items and deleted a fair swag of old sent messages... then emptied the deleted items folder... and, as far as I can tell so far, it looks like it works!!
Send a reply to let me know if this has solved your wee problem!
Cheers
Pierre in New Zealand


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey pierre. Thanks for the response. I actually ended up using incredimail because I got sick of Outlook Express. I thought about deleting old emails but I didn't want to delete something I may want to reference at a later time. Thanks for the response though. Incredimail seems to be working fine with all the data imported from Outlook Express


----------



## marknher (Jun 6, 2008)

Great work Pierre71,

After reading your post it made sense. The email goes out just fine but the item then gets placed into the sent items folder. However, in my case as yours, the sent items folder was too full. So I created a new folder called Sent Items 2007 and moved all 2007 emails to this folder and problem was resolved.

Thanks again for saving me a few last hairs I hadn't pulled out yet!

Mark T.


----------

